# Mods: Which new inventions would you like to see?



## Hooked (29/4/18)

I would like a mod that automatically recharges itself - like a geyser which automatically reheats the water if it drops below a certain temperature. 

What would you like?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

Nice thread @Hooked

I would like a mod/setup that can pitstop itself
New wick, new juice and fresh batts

Abracadabra - mod pitstopping - kazam - mod now complete...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (29/4/18)

I would like to see a mod that charges through a wireless charging mat (like those fancy Samsung's and Iphone's)

This way when sitting at a desk or when watching tv you can have a vape and while the mod is standing to the side it charges through the charging mat.
(Excuse if this already exists lol)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (29/4/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> I would like to see a mod that charges through a wireless charging mat (like those fancy Samsung's and Iphone's)
> 
> This way when sitting at a desk or when watching tv you can have a vape and while the mod is standing to the side it charges through the charging mat.
> (Excuse if this already exists lol)




I think people dabbled with the idea. Wireless charging is too slow at the moment for it to be properly viable. Especially in a dual battery mod. But I think there are still some mods that do it 

I would like to see mods released with thermochromic paint - changes colour depending on the temperature. Don't know why it isn't a big thing yet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## acorn (29/4/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> I would like to see a mod that charges through a wireless charging mat (like those fancy Samsung's and Iphone's)
> 
> This way when sitting at a desk or when watching tv you can have a vape and while the mod is standing to the side it charges through the charging mat.
> (Excuse if this already exists lol)


Jip, it's available:
https://www.vaporshark.com/wireless-charging-base

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/4/18)

Mod with a arc reactor power source

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/4/18)

Mod that you can change the body to adjust its overall width (different sized plates) so you can use various sized atties eg switch between a 22mm and 25mm atty without over hang..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (29/4/18)

Dual 21700 DNA250C Squonker. My life will be complete.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)

Real Steampunk stuff, not the pressed picture version.

Like these

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (29/4/18)

concentrates that steep "instantly"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (29/4/18)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Hooked
> 
> I would like a mod/setup that can pitstop itself
> New wick, new juice and fresh batts
> ...


I'll hopefully be playing with SS mesh as a wick wich will greatly decrease rewick time and keep things going for a bit longer. I'll report back if it's worth trying or not in a week or so. @BumbleBee will hopefully find some

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

Christos said:


> I'll hopefully be playing with SS mesh as a wick wich will greatly decrease rewick time and keep things going for a bit longer. I'll report back if it's worth trying or not in a week or so. @BumbleBee will hopefully find some



Looking forward to this @Christos 
As much as I love fiddling and trying out new things, there are periods where i am so busy i hardly have a moment to refill, let alone rewick. So this would be good to have something that goes and goes and goes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/4/18)

A billet Boro that is fillable without sliding the glass door down, top up on the run with a filler bottle like the squonk ones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/18)

I know that this will sound terribly gimmicky but I would like a squonk mod which incorporates a simple cell phone It would preferably not be a smartphone . All I need is a phone and SMS. The phone could use the mod's screen and battery which means that it would require very little space. As a vaper I already have too much to carry and getting rid of the phone would be a bonus. A gate opener and car door transmitter would also be great, as would an RFID chip for the front door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I know that this will sound terribly gimmicky but I would like a squonk mod which incorporates a simple cell phone It would preferably not be a smartphone . All I need is a phone and SMS. The phone could use the mod's screen and battery which means that it would require very little space. As a vaper I already have too much to carry and getting rid of the phone would be a bonus. A gate opener and car door transmitter would also be great, as would an RFID chip for the front door.



Brilliant idea @Puff the Magic Dragon !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (30/4/18)

Id like to see a VW Mod that can "Sense" a dry wick, Like the replay feature for TC on the new DNA chips. This can also include a Recommended Wattage depending on build used but not a "Suggested" wattage, more of a Precision calculated wattage that uses the coil to its potential and will also Learn your preferred wattage over time depending on build (I think there is something like this at the moment?)

Or a Tank that Actually DOES NOT LEAK, and I mean it does not leak even if you close it the 'normal way', Im getting really tired of ALL tanks that need a ritual before they can be used without leaking.

In general just more intelligent Releases that show improvement on the predecessor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (30/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Or a Tank that Actually DOES NOT LEAK, and I mean it does not leak even if you close it the 'normal way', Im getting really tired of ALL tanks that need a ritual before they can be used without leaking.



Lets face it, the laws of physics/fluid dynamics/whatever are known at design time, they are not factors that only come into play when the tanks are used. Variables that affect these scientific principles are (presumably) relatively well known and their effect on end use can be (presumably) relatively well predicted and modeled.

So I understand that there may be a valid reason for having to go through the ceremony, because said laws might be tweaked by adjusting variables, but cannot be outright broken. But wouldn't it be nice if there was a clear and consistent ritual that worked for everyone, all the time, allowing a degree of variance due to differences in variables - at altitude X perform A; at altitude Y perform B, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Real Steampunk stuff, not the pressed picture version.
> 
> Like these
> 
> ...


A thousand times yes. Vaping this in that Cape Town steampunk coffee shop... before they throw you out for clouding the place up, anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KUDU (2/5/18)

How about a mod that can handle 6 "refillable" cartridges? load them ( like bullets a revolver), "spin" and vape. Vape Roulette!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

KUDU said:


> How about a mod that can handle 6 "refillable" cartridges? load them ( like bullets a revolver), "spin" and vape. Vape Roulette!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thnx for reposting your brilliant idea here @KUDU


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

Lip-recognition so that the mod won't work if someone steals it.

Or a security feature that you can activate if your mod is stolen. When the thief inhales, the juice and vapour turn red with ink which can't be removed and he'll be easy to spot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

I need a "Find Me" remote control as I never know where in the house I've left my mod! Drives me nuts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

Here's one for the gals - those who wear make-up.. How about a built-in mirror and lipstick holder?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (2/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Here's one for the gals - those who wear make-up.. How about a built-in mirror and lipstick holder?


I will take one of those... Replace lipstick with spare juice or battery.. wait, no, that would be the same as a dual battery squonker.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I need a "Find Me" remote control as I never know where in the house I've left my mod! Drives me nuts!


You just need to attach one of these to your mod @Hooked ...

https://www.takealot.com/tile-sport-pro-series/PLID49590050

You then open an app on your phone, click "find" and your mod will start beeping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

Stosta said:


> You just need to attach one of these to your mod @Hooked ...
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/tile-sport-pro-series/PLID49590050
> 
> You then open an app on your phone, click "find" and your mod will start beeping!



But the price!!  I need some crowd-funding!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Hooked said:


> But the price!!  I need some crowd-funding!


Or you can install this app on your phone (And make sure your phone is where your mod is), wistle a little and the phone will make a noise so you can find it, for freee 


...Im all about free  If its Free, Its for Me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

So my phone must be where my mod is??? Are you kidding? In my house my phone is in one place, my mod in another and my head who knows where...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

